# Bang for buck ht.



## The Mutant2 (Jul 1, 2014)

Im looking for a bang for buck ht. 80% music 20% movies. Looking for a pair of standmounts plus two subs,receiver and power amp


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

If you get a receiver, you don't really need a power amp, which would save money. 

If you get efficient speakers, you can get a less powerful receiver, which would save money.

I.e. you might consider Klipsch speakers, which are quite efficient. Be sure to audition them, though, or get them with a money-back return policy. Some people don't like how bright they are.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

What brands are readily available in South Africa? That may heavily influence the suggestions you get.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Budget would be very helpful too.


----------



## The Mutant2 (Jul 1, 2014)

JBrax said:


> What brands are readily available in South Africa? That may heavily influence the suggestions you get.


Klipsch, b&w, boston acoustics, polks, kef,paradigm u name em


----------



## The Mutant2 (Jul 1, 2014)

I was looking at the Q acoustics concept 20 and a pair of velodyne impact 12s , integra 30,5


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

The said:


> Klipsch, b&w, boston acoustics, polks, kef,paradigm u name em


 Since you're looking for 80% music I'd take a look at Paradigm Studio series. What is your budget?


----------



## The Mutant2 (Jul 1, 2014)

The paradigm studio are a good choice indeed but i think they are way out of my budget.im lookin at 8RK


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

If the Studio series is out of your budget consider the Paradigm Monitor series. 90% of the performance for 50% of the price. Bang for the buck was the draw that pulled me to my Monitor 11's years ago, and I've yet to find more listening pleasure from anything costing less than 50% more. 
Here is a car analogy. The Monitor is a Camaro. Sure the Corvette is better at twice the price, but then you have to put up with something much mor inferior at less than Camaro pricing.


----------



## The Mutant2 (Jul 1, 2014)

phreak said:


> If the Studio series is out of your budget consider the Paradigm Monitor series. 90% of the performance for 50% of the price. Bang for the buck was the draw that pulled me to my Monitor 11's years ago, and I've yet to find more listening pleasure from anything costing less than 50% more.
> Here is a car analogy. The Monitor is a Camaro. Sure the Corvette is better at twice the price, but then you have to put up with something much mor inferior at less than Camaro pricing.


I would definitely look at the monitor series, i auditioned them they are pretty amazing at the price point


----------

